# Slow C. Parva



## panaque (Jan 21, 2004)

I have what I believe to be a C. Parva and was wondering if anyone has had much success with these. I have had it for about two years and other than one leaf every two or so months it just kind of sits there. My other plants seem to not invade its small space in the front corner of my 75 and it looks healthy but I was hoping it would grow and divide so I could try growing it out of water as the flowers look quite nice. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

C.parva grows like a snail runnning a marathon. Anubias Nana is a bullet train compared to it.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's just the way it is. Some things will never change. 

No matter what you do, you will never get parva to grow at more than a 'steady' pace. I'm trying this one out emersed to see if I can propagate it faster that way.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It definitely is slow. moderately bright light (open lighting with no shading from above), CO2, a fairly rich soil substrate with peat added and lots of patience will get you the best growth you can get.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

FYI, there is a secret trick to growing it.
It has to do with sunlight. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

plantbrain said:


> FYI, there is a secret trick to growing it.
> It has to do with sunlight.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


Sunlight? Ala Diana Walstad? :-s


----------



## panaque (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks for the input all. What is the secret of sunlight? I would be interested to see how it looks grown out of water as well. I have a couple of C. wendtii under my lights for my orchids in old juice containers that are doing ok but I think I need to change the soil a bit. Currently I am using about 20% laterite, 70% river sand and 10% peat. Does this sound like a decent mix?


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Why don't you try a few lava rocks on bottom. peat layer on top of that, then put thick layer 2" of mirical grow potting mix, add water up to top of dirt let it sit overnight, plant your plant,add about 1/2 inch sand on top of dirt, Then top of the water to the right level. This is working wonders for me all plants are growing like weeds in this potting set-up.I use this in 2 liter bottles with the top taped back on. This makes a perfect greenhouse for your plant. Good luck with it


----------

